# Removing chimney remains from attic



## swindmill (Jan 25, 2010)

-- I wasn't sure what subforum to post in; this is as much a structural question as anything, but it does involve brick work --

My house is about 110 years old, and the previous owner did a complete renovation.  It seems as though he removed the very top of the chimney, so that it goes from the fireplace on the first floor to the attic ceiling.  I'd like to remove what remains of the chimney in the attic, to make room for improvements.  What considerations are there when knocking the chimney out under these circumstances?


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 26, 2010)

1st consideration's a dust mask    remove it 1 brick at a time ( 5gal bkt ),,, as an alternate, you could drop it all at once then pick it up brick-by-brick from the 1st floor OR basement followed by repairing ceilings & floors,,,   i vote for the former as the latter's not good impo !


----------



## swindmill (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll go with the brick by brick method.  I really only need to remove it from the attic ceiling to the attic floor, then I'm hoping that I can just lay plywood subfloor over the hole it leaves in the attic.  So, it's safe to say there are no structural concerns when removing a chimney?


----------



## GregC (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello, Yes, safe to say that. The above posts are good advice. Start from top, brick by brick in a 5 gallon bucket, lowering or carrying it down. Takes time, but no real easy or fast way to do it.


----------



## swindmill (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help.  As long as I can do it without bringing someone else in, I've got the time.


----------



## GregC (Jan 26, 2010)

Grab a brew, turn on some tunes and take your time and be careful. Unless you have some hot chick who can help you too?  That makes it fun!


----------



## swindmill (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm sure my girlfriend would be happy to help.  Sounds like a good Friday night to me.


----------



## GregC (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh Yeah!   NOW take your time!


----------



## swindmill (Jan 26, 2010)

Taking my time won't be a problem. Speaking of time, what's the most efficient way of breaking the mortar/removing the bricks?


----------



## GregC (Jan 26, 2010)

If you start from the top layer, a small hand sledge will work just fine. You can hold each one an tap them out if you don't want them to fall down inside. If not and you can make a mess, use a "BFH" The bigger the better and start swinging!   Let your G/F do the swinging, probably looks better doing it. You sit back and do the coaching


----------



## stuart45 (Jan 26, 2010)

A chimney of that age should have lime mortar joints and be easy to take down.


----------



## swindmill (Jan 28, 2010)

I finally went into the attic to check things out.  The chimney is practically crumbling apart.  It should be very easy to take it down.


----------



## GregC (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool   I would still get the G/F to help ya   Good luck, be safe!


----------



## swindmill (Feb 1, 2010)

I got it down in a couple of hours.  Every brick came down without ever picking up a hammer.  However, it was _extremely_ messy and my attic is now full of powdered grout.  Now I just need to figure out what to do with the large pile of bricks in my back yard.


----------



## GregC (Feb 1, 2010)

Cool beans! :   Hmm.. build an outside fire or grill pit with all those bricks.


----------



## swindmill (Feb 1, 2010)

I may do something like that right off of my deck, although the bricks are so old I'm not sure how they'll hold up.  Either way, they'll have to sit where they are until things warm up.  Next weekend I'm hoping to get the walk in closet framed up in my newly available attic space.


----------



## GregC (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds Good. It's all starting to take shape now! :banana:


----------

